# Buying a used stump grinder



## ppw350z (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,
I'm on the East Coast and I'm trying to find a used diesel stump grinder for under 10k. Any suggestions on where to look? I've been on Ebay and machinerytrader.com. I'm just trying to make sure that I'm not missing anything.


----------



## bruce6670 (Jan 8, 2010)

ppw350z said:


> Hello,
> I'm on the East Coast and I'm trying to find a used diesel stump grinder for under 10k. Any suggestions on where to look? I've been on Ebay and machinerytrader.com. I'm just trying to make sure that I'm not missing anything.



I got mine on Craigslist.It took a while to find what I wanted,but I finally found a good deal.

Good luck.


----------



## Ellistrees (Jan 9, 2010)

*Craigslist for me too.*



bruce6670 said:


> I got mine on Craigslist.It took a while to find what I wanted,but I finally found a good deal.
> 
> Good luck.



I heard craigslist charges for postings in some area's. Not here but has anyone heard this or seen this?


----------



## bruce6670 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ellistrees said:


> I heard craigslist charges for postings in some area's. Not here but has anyone heard this or seen this?



I use it all the time to buy and sell. I've never heard of any fees.


----------



## timbertree (Jan 9, 2010)

treetrader.com


----------



## lxt (Jan 9, 2010)

ppw350z said:


> Hello,
> I'm on the East Coast and I'm trying to find a used diesel stump grinder for under 10k. Any suggestions on where to look? I've been on Ebay and machinerytrader.com. I'm just trying to make sure that I'm not missing anything.





Didnt you post another thread asking for names for a stumpgrinding business? Im kinda lost here....are you wanting to start a biz? If so...many on here will tell ya stumpgrinding by itself is a hard way to make $$$ usually the Tree Service who does the work will get the stump work...unless they have no grinder & even then they will rent one after lining up several for a day!

Have you thought about doing that? put out your slate, schedule the work then rent a machine to see how it goes & if it is worth it in your area! lot cheaper than buying one..atleast at first!


LXT...............


----------



## bruce6670 (Jan 9, 2010)

lxt said:


> Didnt you post another thread asking for names for a stumpgrinding business? Im kinda lost here....are you wanting to start a biz? If so...many on here will tell ya stumpgrinding by itself is a hard way to make $$$ usually the Tree Service who does the work will get the stump work...unless they have no grinder & even then they will rent one after lining up several for a day!
> 
> Have you thought about doing that? put out your slate, schedule the work then rent a machine to see how it goes & if it is worth it in your area! lot cheaper than buying one..atleast at first!
> 
> ...



Not the same guy.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 9, 2010)

Check with vermeer or other manufactures as well. Sometimes you can find a good deal there. Know the market well though..... Mike


----------



## lxt (Jan 12, 2010)

bruce6670 said:


> Not the same guy.




Its the same guy!! ppw350z from jersey.



LXT............


----------



## bruce6670 (Jan 12, 2010)

lxt said:


> Its the same guy!! ppw350z from jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............




I mean it is the same guy.


----------



## T1MB3RWOLF (Jan 16, 2010)

*vermeer*



ppw350z said:


> Hello,
> I'm on the East Coast and I'm trying to find a used diesel stump grinder for under 10k. Any suggestions on where to look? I've been on Ebay and machinerytrader.com. I'm just trying to make sure that I'm not missing anything.



I bought mine on E-bay, it came from New Orleans. Its an SC352 desiel self propelled. The guy was asking $9000, and he had it on consignment at the Vermeer dealer there, they were asking $15000. If figured 9 G`s was a good deal, only had 2500 hours on it. What I didnt realize until way later was that the machine was put through hell and back cleaning up after Hurricane Katrina. The hour meter only goes up to 9999. So my machine probably has 12000 hours on it, maybe 22000??!? who knows, but it breaks down often and parts are super expensive, I dont think I will go with Vermeer again.


----------

